# Fascinating interview with PED dealer who has ties with top athletes



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Was browsing through reddit and stumbled upon this interview, it's pretty old (2008), so some of you might've read about this dude, I'm surprised I haven't, but great read, fascinating stuff! 



> Angel Heredia, once a doping dealer and now a chief witness for the U.S. Justice Department, talks about the powerlessness of the investigators, the motives of athletes who cheat and the drugs of the future.
> 
> He had been in hiding under an assumed name in a hotel in Laredo, Texas, for two years when the FBI finally caught up with him. The agents wanted to know from Angel Heredia if he knew a coach by the name of Trevor Graham, whether he carried the nickname "Memo", and what he knew about doping. "No", "no", "nothing" – those were his replies. But then the agents laid the transcripts of 160 wiretapped telephone conversations on the table, as well as the e-mails and the bank statements. That’s when Angel "Memo" Heredia knew that he had lost. He decided to cooperate, and he also knew that he would only have a chance if he didn’t lie – not a single time. "He’s telling the truth," the investigators say about Heredia today.
> 
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA/comments/6s044r/long_read_extremely_insightful_interview_on_peds/
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/a-571031.html


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I might remember this guy if he went into the legit supplement business after his lawsuits and Kyle Kingbury used his stuff when he was winning his fights.

Spiegel used to be a good source. One of the few publications that would touch Edward Snowden's leaks. They could have flipped a 180 there since, not certain on that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So it turns out Joe Rogan actually has an old podcast episode with Victor Conte, the founder of BALCO (where Heredia worked as a dealer), the lab that made and supplied many athletes with PEDS. 

Also, apparently after the whole scandal, this Heredia dude changed his last name, and worked with Juan Manuel Marquez when he KOed Manny (I'm not a boxing guy, but as far as I've read, got bigger, stronger and with a suspicious acne?), and supposedly Usain Bolt. And the Victor Conte guy has worked with some MMA fighters as well, couple of them have popped for PEDs, one being Cung Le.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah. Victor Conte is who I was thinking of.

I like this part. It probably applies to USADA testing today.



> Heredia: Undetectable. We’ve used ointments that do not leave any traces and that enable a consistently high testosterone level in athletes.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Trix said:


> Yeah. Victor Conte is who I was thinking of.
> 
> I like this part. It probably applies to USADA testing today.


What's funny is, if I remember correctly, Victor Conte basically said that USADA has a history of doing shady stuff in boxing, and as far as I've read, most of the boxing community seem to think that USADA is a very shady org and is basically the "go to" place for drug cheats and if you want at least somewhat proper testing, VADA is the choice. 
This is pretty ironic considering USADA came here to save the UFC from drugs. What's also interesting, I just stumbled upon an old thread on this forum, from 2013, where VADA offered a anti-PED program to the UFC to work together, but didn't have no response at that time. Who knows what happened, but obviously they didn't accept, but sometime after started working with USADA. 

I'm probably reaching on this one, since the UFC hired Novitzky in 2015, he was investigating Victor Conte and others back in the day, so I'd be very surprised if he's in cahoots with USADA. :laugh:


----------

